# connecticut polygraph test



## Bostonftw

I am signed up to do the Enfield, ct police test. I am just curious if anybody has information how the polygraph test works. Mainly what kinda of questions should I look forward to answering? Tips and advice? Thanks for your time.


----------



## kttref

Answer honestly. They will ask you any and everything. Don't be shy - seriously...just be honest. You'll be fine.

Disclaimer: If your honesty includes any info of felonies...you will be arrested (depending on the crime and how long ago it was)...but honesty will also get you a job...

Good luck.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob

I took it for Conn State Police and failed and I told the truth on everything.. But maybe it was because I told the truth that they chose not to hire me... They ask about drugs and alcohol use, drinking and driving, cheating on exams, cheating on your spouse, lying on anything. They will ask a lot of questions about things you put on your application, gambling history, work history-ever been fired, etc..

I will give you one piece of advice. Dont try the tack in the shoe, or any other stupid tricks. They dont work..


----------



## Bostonftw

"Disclaimer: If your honesty includes any info of felonies...you will be arrested (depending on the crime and how long ago it was)...but honesty will also get you a job..."

How can they arrest you? First off a polygraph is not admissible in court. Also wouldn't that also be self incrimination? 

I have no felonies i have ever convicted lol. so I should be good in that part of it.


----------



## kttref

During the last testing process for CSP someone decided to disclose that he or she molested children back in the day....he or she then got arrested.

That's how it happens.





Also - if they weren't admissible in court, why do you think they'd have you do one? CT is different then MA in MANY ways.


----------



## Bostonftw

I could see that being reasonable then. Also I have one more question. When it lists previous employers should I of wrote down the jobs I worked under the table as well? Because they will ask me about previous jobs and if I lied on the application at all. So technically they could get me there?  Even though im not exactly "employed" with them.


----------



## HELPMe

for employment history they run your taxes to see where you worked and look for long histories of unemployment.


----------



## Inspector

Polygraphs, used here in NH also, are an excellent tool if used by a properly trained operator. They weed out many problems in the recruit pool. If you have something to hide do not apply for a job where they are used. Also keep in mind some departments use them during the promotion process also.

The polygraph is usually administered late in the hiring process so those who are seriously being considered get on the box. Do all of us a favor, if you've got something to hide do not bother to waste the time and energy of recruiting officers by applying if you do not meet the outlined character requirements etc.

The operator will drop no surprise questions on you once you are on the box. Issues like health, finance, drug use, honesty, commitment, morals, criminal history etc are areas of concern and he or she will go over these issues before the wires are hooked up so you'll know what's going to be screened. Most issues will have been covered already in interviews and backgrounds.

Good operators will know if you are trying to fool them and that will disqualify you.


----------



## Bostonftw

I have nothing to hide that I think would DQ me anyways. I'm just worried when they ask the question " did you lie on your application?" and since iv worked under the table jobs and didnt list them they may send off the wrong signals . Vice versa. LIke if i did list them then it said I really dont work there (since they check history of employement) that may also make me look bad on the poly.


----------



## kttref

Prior to getting hooked up you will be asked if you want to discuss any of the questions or add any pertinent information...that may be the time to do so.


----------



## 7costanza

Im guessing lie detectors are only a certain percentage accurate..I have seen many shows where the individual passes one and hes guilty or the opposite when someone fails it and then they find out that individual is innocent .Im not talking about CSI or Law and Order either...The 1st 48 Hrs, Forensic files, Bill Curtis type of shows that are obviously real. So what would you say is the accuracy of a Poly..70percent ...


----------



## kttref

The thing with poly's....if you believe you are telling the truth (but are bold face lying) you will pass. It's an interesting practice.


----------



## Inspector

Pathological liars can perhaps slip by the test but can they get by the background and interviews? The tests also depend very much on the skills and experience of the operator who is not altering the test results but is observing the subject and doing the subject preparation. A poor operator can get poor results.


----------



## new guy

kttref said:


> During the last testing process for CSP someone decided to disclose that he or she molested children back in the day....he or she then got arrested.
> 
> That's how it happens..


He should've been arrested in my opinion, but if he wasn't given Miranda, I would be suprised if it didn't get suppressed.



kttref said:


> Also - if they weren't admissible in court, why do you think they'd have you do one? CT is different then MA in MANY ways.


A police hiring process and a criminal proceeding are 2 different animals. The philosophy of our court system is grounded on the premis that it is better to let 100 guilty people go free than convict 1 innocent person. A PD does not go into the hiring process with that same rational and will gladly pass on you if they reasonably suspect that your a dirtbag.


----------



## kttref

Inspector said:


> Pathological liars can perhaps slip by the test but can they get by the background and interviews?


100% agreed!



new guy said:


> He should've been arrested in my opinion, but if he wasn't given Miranda, I would be suprised if it didn't get suppressed.


He did get arrested. They did a warrant.



new guy said:


> A police hiring process and a criminal proceeding are 2 different animals. The philosophy of our court system is grounded on the premis that it is better to let 100 guilty people go free than convict 1 innocent person. A PD does not go into the hiring process with that same rational and will gladly pass on you if they reasonably suspect that your a dirtbag.


I wasn't insinuating that or not. Just saying...if it can work in one, it will work in another.


----------



## 7costanza

So..your saying " Its not a lie , if you believe it " ....


----------



## kttref

No...but the machine thinks so. 

Don't get me wrong, I think the machine is shoddy...for reasons such as the one above!


----------

